# تصميم RALLY علي Mastercam X4



## حمدى 12 (28 يونيو 2009)

_بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم _​تصميم RALLY علي Mastercam X4

بعض الصور

RALLY








01 







03








الرابط الملفات التصميم و الصور كاملة وتنفيذ علي Mastercam X4

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jjlmz1wmmkm

وهي هديه من الي الملتقى المهندسين العرب 

من جراح الحصار غزة الهاشم

:63:​


----------



## حمدى 12 (29 يونيو 2009)

تصميم RALLY علي Mastercam X4


حمدى 12 قال:


> _بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم _​
> 
> تصميم RALLY علي Mastercam X4​
> بعض الصور​
> ...


----------



## حمدى 12 (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..​أن تقدم لكم التبريكات بحلول شهر رمضان ..
فألف ألف ألف ألف مبارك للجميع حلول هذا الشهر الفضيل ..

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح العمل ..
ووفقنا الله وإياكم لصيامه وقيامه ..
وجعلنا من المقبولين بإذن الله ..​


----------



## abo_slaim (7 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع بمعنى الكلمة سلمت يداك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 سبتمبر 2009)

وفقك الله وزادك من علمه النافع وجعل ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك

عمل رائع وابداع ماشاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## madman0 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله 
يسلمو اديك اخي ووفقك في عملك


----------



## عاشق السي ان سي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

أخ حمدي أنا أشرف من فلسطين من مدينة الخليل أحتاج لمساعدتك للضرورة الرجاء التواصل المباشر
و شكرا


----------



## حمدى 12 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

_*مرحبا بكل أخ عربي وأخ عروبة و الوطن الغالي علينا بفلسطين أم حبية*_​ 
*أم بعد *
*إي مساعدة منكم أيها الأخوى جاهز *
*اى مساعدة يأخ عروبة أشرف من خليل الله*
*أنا جاهز وماهى*
*إنشاء الله نقوم بحلها*​


----------



## سام م (17 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الرابط الملفات التصميم و الصور كاملة وتنفيذ علي Mastercam X4

شرح البرنامج لكى يستفيد الجميع 

وششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا:75::75::75::75:


----------



## ksmksam (17 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله


----------

